# CES dispatch - other miscellaneous stuff



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought you might like to see some of the products I saw today at the CES unveiling. (Note: The following is from Zunerama, so the wording is Zune-centric.) - Harvey

Not much earth-shattering to report from the pre-CES 'Unveiling' today. Here though are a few items that captured my eye:










Let's start with a simple item: This earbud yoyo is a handy and inventive way to avoid cord tangling. I hope to get some free samples tomorrow that I can photograph better, and have as giveaways for Zunerama members. The lady who invented it was there and we had a nice chat about her start-up venture. Good for her.










Wireless charging seems to be a big thing at this year's CES. The technology to enable you to recharge your device without plugging it in is improving. The product above, PowerMat, is a good example of where this technology is today. It uses inductive charging to recharge your device's batteries.

It's a two-part system - the power mat itself, and then your device has to be connected to a receiver. It can be connected through a cradle, through a dongle, or - the best option in my opinion - through a special case. Here's a look at a receiver case, for a BlackBerry Bold:










...and here's a shot of a cradle receiver (holding the nano), and a dongle.










This product will not be available until Fall 2009, so this is a preview. Receivers will be made for a wide variety of devices, most likely including Zune. It's not the greatest in terms of convenience, but I'm excited to see advances in the area of wireless charging of our electronic devices.










There was a good variety of earbuds and headphones at the unveiling, including these high-end, fine-sounding noise-isolating earbuds from Shure.










Zagg, the people who brought you the well-regarded InvisibleShield for Zune, iPod, iPhone, etc, have come up with a nice headphone called Zaggphone.










I have specs on it that I'll report once I assemble my notes after the show. They're comfortable, if a bit heavy, and seem like they would please most audiophiles.

I'll be paying them a visit again on Thursday when the show officially opens because I left my darn Zune 16GB at their booth.



















Zagg also announced its Zbuds. These are designed for iPod (they have an integrated microphone), but they are coming out with a mic-less version which would be suitable for Zune and other MP3 players. I am really going to try to score some of these for review, and perhaps giveaways. They won a CES design award this year.










The last item I'll post for tonight is another power management product. This one is a portable recharger that gives a boost to a variety of devices from a single source. From a company called Adrenaline, they have a wide variety of interchangeable tips. This is actually something I would consider buying. A Zune-compatible tip is available.

CES actually kicks off on Thursday, so will be reporting more then if not before.

- Harvey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey, that last product, from Adrenaline, will they have a Kindle tip?  That was intriguing...

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey, 
Thank you so much for all the great information.  This is very intriguing.  
Have a great tip.
deb


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi Harvey!  I bought my Zune 120 in October and have been reading your blog ever since.  When I joined Kindleboards a few weeks ago, I saw that you were "that" Harvey from Zunerama!  I love my Zune, btw!  Just had to say hi.  Have fun at CES -- I'm a gadget nut and CES seems like hog heaven!

Megan


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, that last product, from Adrenaline, will they have a Kindle tip? That was intriguing...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, they have a Kindle-compatible tip - fortunately Amazon used a standard AC connector for its power supply, so it's likely to be well-supported in that area.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

MeganW said:


> Hi Harvey! I bought my Zune 120 in October and have been reading your blog ever since. When I joined Kindleboards a few weeks ago, I saw that you were "that" Harvey from Zunerama! I love my Zune, btw! Just had to say hi. Have fun at CES -- I'm a gadget nut and CES seems like hog heaven!
> 
> Megan


Hi Megan - that is great! I'm glad to hear about your good Zune experience - and that is cool that you have found both KindleBoards and Zunerama!!

CES is very fun, you would love it. I'll be at Steve Ballmer's keynote tonight - I'm curious what he has to say about Windows 7, which will replace Vista.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> CES is very fun, you would love it. I'll be at Steve Ballmer's keynote tonight - I'm curious what he has to say about Windows 7, which will replace Vista.


Me too, Harvey, I expect a complete report. 

Seriously, the couple of reviews I've seen are cautiously positive. I have stuck with XP but have an urge to move up. Wasn't ever completely convinced moving to Vista was moving up. 

Ann


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hi Megan - that is great! I'm glad to hear about your good Zune experience - and that is cool that you have found both KindleBoards and Zunerama!!
> 
> CES is very fun, you would love it. I'll be at Steve Ballmer's keynote tonight - I'm curious what he has to say about Windows 7, which will replace Vista.


Hi! I do love my Zune. And I'm so thrilled that I found both Kindleboards and Zunerama -- of course, now that I'm over here, I seem to be getting less & less actual work done...

I'd love to try to go to CES next year. And you'll have to keep us posted on Windows 7. I was listening to the TWiT podcast yesterday and they had a lot of great things to say about it, especially in comparison to Vista (which I've used for several months now and really like, but I understand why they're rewriting the entire OS).


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Love me some gadgets!!

Couple of things 

Could you either post or pm me the name of the yo-yo cord company? I need a better cord management solution.

Did you have a chance to listen to the z-buds? I saw those on their website and liked the way the cords wrapped around the neck. Though if I asked to replace my new Bose buds my dh would give me 'the look'. 



Harvey said:


> I'll be at Steve Ballmer's keynote tonight - I'm curious what he has to say about Windows 7, which will replace Vista.


I'd be curious what he says too. Around here Vista is a description -- as in, "I've been Vista'd again"  And its not a positive thing.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool stuff. Thanks for sharing harvey,


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DawnOfChaos said:


> ...
> Could you either post or pm me the name of the yo-yo cord company? I need a better cord management solution.
> 
> Did you have a chance to listen to the z-buds? I saw those on their website and liked the way the cords wrapped around the neck. Though if I asked to replace my new Bose buds my dh would give me 'the look'.
> ...


Yes, I'm on the run at the moment but I'll post that company name and website.

I couldn't give a good listen to the Z-buds - they had some there but not for people to put in their ears.  I'm going to see if I can get a review unit tomorrow, though.

I did ask them about the award they received, and they said that the award was for design, not specifically for audio quality... but that they also tout the audio quality of them!


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Love me some gadgets!!
> 
> Couple of things
> 
> ...


I have ***gasp*** Sony earphone that have a retractable cord.-- http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665157967 --I got them at Target for the same price as the website. Though they're not earbuds I love them. It's so nice to be able to out my headphones in my pocket or purse and not have them comeout tangles. Because at times they can seem too clunky for pockets (depending on how tight the jeans I'm wearing are) I've been known to hang them from the collar of my shirt. If I'm only taking them off for few minutes the cord across the neck is ideal because they can just hang around my neck. Check them out.. they could be worthy or a try. If not maybe they can at least hold you until the yo-yo comes out.

Rla1996


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a huge technophile so I feel like I should know this, but what's CES?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds like you're enjoying yourself (minus you forgetting your zune at a booth) I'm so jealous!!! CES! How's vegas for ya harvery?


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> I'm a huge technophile so I feel like I should know this, but what's CES?


It stands for Consumer Electronic Show.

http://www.cesweb.org/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

CES is only the largest gathering for companies to debut their latest and greatest electronics created for the masses. lol. Next year, nebulinda...you and I shall plot our way in. (okay I think i had enough coffee lol)


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> CES is only the largest gathering for companies to debut their latest and greatest electronics created for the masses. lol. Next year, nebulinda...you and I shall plot our way in. (okay I think i had enough coffee lol)


oohh ooh me too. Me too! I would love to test all the toys.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the question begs: can _anybody _get in? or do you have to be _somebody_?

Just wonderin'

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was told you have to have an invite or something, but they may be the family trying to keep me from what money I have left...which I would spend to go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hi Megan - that is great! I'm glad to hear about your good Zune experience - and that is cool that you have found both KindleBoards and Zunerama!!
> 
> CES is very fun, you would love it. I'll be at Steve Ballmer's keynote tonight - I'm curious what he has to say about Windows 7, which will replace Vista.


REPLACE VISTA! It's not even been out a year yet has it? Is it so messed up it's easier to come up with a whole new OS than to fix it? I guess I better start reading up on Win 7


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

We mention windows 7 more in this thread vampy
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2299.0.html


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> REPLACE VISTA! It's not even been out a year yet has it?


Vista has been available since Jan 2007.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

If you subscribed to Amazon Daily (Free) and read it you'd know all about Windows 7. 

I think the order goes something along these lines:

Windows
Win 95
Win 98
Win ME/2000
Win XP
Win Vista

which leaves off NT and all the Server versions.  

Harvey,

  Have you seen any of the G4 TV people around? I watch their coverage every year. (I watch a lot of G4   ).

Scott


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I (Heart) G4! I subscribe to their podcasts: Around the Net, Gadget Pron, and Attack of the Show daily post. Tech new + odd humor.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ScottBooks said:


> If you subscribed to Amazon Daily (Free) and read it you'd know all about Windows 7.
> 
> I think the order goes something along these lines:
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw G4 doing some interviewing and filming today in the Home Theatre area. They seemed to have a lot of people here!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I kept an eye out for you in the background of G4 recordings


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> REPLACE VISTA! It's not even been out a year yet has it? Is it so messed up it's easier to come up with a whole new OS than to fix it? I guess I better start reading up on Win 7


Vista is BOB with better press.....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Kicker Audio is coming out with two more Zune docks. I have their ZK500 Zune dock and it is awesome. I have it in my living room and it'll easily fill half the house with rich sound.

The unit pictured below is a smaller Zune clock radio, the ZK150. It'll become available in third quarter 2009. An iPod version, the iK150, will also be released at that time.










I won't repost all the pix but there's more here if you're interested.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am actually looking forward to Windows 7 - it is supposed to support muti-touch. Now Hopefully they will also to a new realease of Office or at least finally get rid of some of the annoying "bugs" in it...


----------

